# Recommendations for saw to cut.......



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I have to install a over the range microwave. Currently there is a Range Hood above the range, and the wall behind the range, has been finished with a fake brick put in place with grout or mortar, this is mounted on drywall. We have cabinets over the range hood and on the sides that come down. I have to cut the fake brick mortor between the cabinets, I can't mess up and crack the fake brick because it comes off in chunks, I did a test and that is what happens. So the cut needs to go down to the dry wall (about 1/2"), be very straight and clean. I will have to contend with the cabinets on the side as whatever cut tool' blade come close to the cabinet. The cut line will be on the grout/mortar, so its like cutting cement.

What tool would you use to make this cut?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

yocalif said:


> I have to install a over the range microwave. Currently there is a Range Hood above the range, and the wall behind the range, has been finished with a fake brick put in place with grout or mortar, this is mounted on drywall. We have cabinets over the range hood and on the sides that come down. I have to cut the fake brick mortor between the cabinets, I can't mess up and crack the fake brick because it comes off in chunks, I did a test and that is what happens. So the cut needs to go down to the dry wall (about 1/2"), be very straight and clean. I will have to contend with the cabinets on the side as whatever cut tool' blade come close to the cabinet. The cut line will be on the grout/mortar, so its like cutting cement.
> 
> What tool would you use to make this cut?



I would use one of the multi-function tools. I bought the HF model as a lark. It does what I want. There is a masonry and a diamond edged attachment for it that will cut right next to the cabinets and will cut through the brick. The last flier I got it was on sale for $29.99.

Yep, that's what I would use.












 









.


----------



## kreuzie (Jan 10, 2008)

Is there a reason you have to cut the brick? Can you shim out where the range hood was and install the microwave against the brick?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i agree with kreuzie, why make it hard on yourself. most micro waves stick out from the cabs anyways. you want to make sure you have proper clearence from stove top to bottom of micro wave, cant think of it of hand but its in your install papers. most of time your gonna need to trim off of the cabs above the preasant hood.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

If you decide to cut it an option would be a 4" grinder with a diamond blade.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

If I was on a job and ran into this, I think I would take and cut on the morter joint below where the microwave was going to sit and take out the drywall with the bricks on it. Patch a piece of drywall back in and pop off some of the bricks, or get new ones if available, and cut them on a tile saw and cement them back in. New grout would cover the drywall joint. Mount the microwave unit first before patching the bricks back in. Not a big deal.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

4" grinder with a diamond blade to cut the bottom, where the micro will sit. bust out/off the brick on top. 

the grout on the sides of the cabs will just fall out.


----------



## MGB (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't see a much better alternative than a angle grinder and diamond wheel.

Personally I would cut the cabinets to fit/mount the microwave over the brick.

Wood is alot easier to cut than brick.


----------



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

An angle grinder would work fine, but is really hard to get into tight positions, especially flush with the existing cabinets. I go ahead and second the recommendation for the Fein knockoff. If you tape off the cabinets 3-4 inches off the brick it will help marring the cabinet finish.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd remove the cabinets and make the cuts with a straight edge and a masonry blade in a circle saw. I'd rather have a nice job than save myself a little work.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I would use one of the multi-function tools. I bought the HF model as a lark. It does what I want. There is a masonry and a diamond edged attachment for it that will cut right next to the cabinets and will cut through the brick. The last flier I got it was on sale for $29.99.
> 
> Yep, that's what I would use.



I agree with Cabinetman on this one. While the other idea's will all work, using the multi-tool with the mason blade will not fill the room with brick dust. I use one of these tools weekly and the best part of the tool is the fact it doesn't make much air born dust.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

Just one more thing to think about, which you may already have considered is that the multitool is the option that will make it easier on you when it comes to cutting nice sharp corners easily. Cutting that last 1/8" with a grinder or a saw is always a pain and if you accidentally don't get it right you can get cracks in all the wrong places.


----------



## Wood Dave (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep I'm going for the multi function tool from HF. My $30.00 model has done real good for me so far so I'd go with it. A grinder is going to make a lot of dust. Not so with the mulfunc

HAPPY INSTALATION


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

My best advie to you is "DON'T DO IT" it will be nothing but trouble for you. Microwaves over a range are BAD news Not much help but could'nt resist.:thumbdown:


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

The multi-tool is most likely the tool for the job though. Good luck.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I would use one of the multi-function tools. I bought the HF model as a lark. It does what I want. There is a masonry and a diamond edged attachment for it that will cut right next to the cabinets and will cut through the brick. The last flier I got it was on sale for $29.99.
> 
> Yep, that's what I would use.
> 
> ...


How does that compare to the Fein multi master I went to link you included looks very similar. Wow I could have bought twenty of them for the price of the fein


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, the project was on hold and about to get started.

I borrowed a multi tool from my B.I. but he doesn't have a the right blade so I am checking for blade cost now, if the cost is high then I will buy my own multi-tool it just seems like a good tool to have. I also borrowed his grinder.

I can't leave the brick material on the wall, the MW already is sticking out too far (if installed) and the rough finish on the bottom edge would look terrible. You should see how the electric outlets look, awful!

If the material doesn't come off clean, and I am almost 75% sure there may be patches that when tearing away from the drywall will take huge chunks of drywall, thus possibly forcing me to cut out the entire section and patch with new drywall.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just remember however you do it, there is the plate you mount to the wall that the bottom/back of the microwave has to be set in with the front of the MW lower to get it in. If you cut the brick facing first, you may have to go lower to keep the MW in the groove. I'm not going to try to tell you how you should do it, others have given you the only ideas I can think of. Just bringing this to your attention.


----------

